# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  طهرت من الحيض ثم رأت قطرات من الدم

## حكاية روووح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

امرأة بعد أن طهرت بدأت تجد بعض النقاط الصغيرة من الدم ، فهل تفطر ولا تصلي أم ماذا تفعل ؟.
الحمد لله

" مشاكل النساء في الحيض بحر لا ساحل له ، ومن أسبابه استعمال الحبوب المانعة للحمل والمانعة من الحيض .

وما كان الناس يعرفون مثل هذه الإشكالات الكثيرة من قبل ، صحيح أن الإشكال ما زال موجوداً من بعث الرسول ، بل منذ وجد النساء ، ولكن كثرته على هذا الوجه الذي يقف الإنسان حيران في حل مشاكله أمر يؤسف له ، ولكن القاعدة العامة أن المرأة إذا طهرت ورأت الطهر المتيقن في الحيض ، وأعني الطهر في الحيض خروج القصة البيضاء ، وهو ماء أبيض تعرفه النساء فما تراه بعد الطهر من كدرة أو صفرة أو نقطة أو رطوبة ، فليس بحيض ، فلا يمنع من الصلاة ، ولا يمنع من الصيام ، ولا يمنع من جماع الرجل لزوجته ، لأنه ليس بحيض .

قالت أم عطية رضي الله عنها: ( كنا لا نعد الصفرة والكدرة بعد الطهر شيئاً ) أخرجه البخاري وزاد أبو داود : (بعد الطهر) , وسندها صحيح .

وعلى هذا نقول : كل ما حدث بعد الطهر المتيقن من هذه الأشياء فإنها لا تضر المرأة ، ولا تمنعها من صلاتها وصيامها ومباشرة زوجها إياها . ولكن يجب أن لا تتعجل حتى ترى الطهر ، لأن بعض النساء إذا جف الدم عنها بادرت واغتسلت قبل أن ترى الطهر ، ولهذا كان نساء الصحابة يبعثن إلى أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها بالكرسف يعني القطن فيه الصفرة ، فتقول لهن : لا تعجلن حتى ترين القصة البيضاء " اهـ .


المصدر

http://islamqa.info/ar/12693

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------


## Ro0o07y.ss

جزاگ الله الفردوس الأعلى من الجنه....

----------


## حكاية روووح

واياااااااااك غااااااااليتي

----------


## مس ميم

مشكورة حبيبتي ع المعلومات

----------


## ماحد شراتي

تسلمين الغاليه ويزاج الله خير

----------


## بدوية والنعم

يعطيج العافية في ميزان حسناتج  :2:

----------


## mono22

إنزين أختي شو حكم الدم قبل الدورة 
متا الطهر بعد الدورة إذا كانت الكدرة متصله بالحيض
وشكرا

----------


## ام غايوتى

جزاك الله خير على التوضيح

----------


## ريماس احمد عنتر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------

